# no puedo sincronisar(cerrado)

## ensarman

eso es lo que me sale

```
>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to hawk.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.97

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [generator=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

rsync error: received SIGUSR1 (code 19) at main.c(1185) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to owl.gentoo.org

Server Address : 64.127.121.98

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 4 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz, 1024MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [generator=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

rsync error: received SIGUSR1 (code 19) at main.c(1185) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to raven.gentoo.org

Server Address : 134.68.220.73

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Hardware       : 2 x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz, 2176MB RAM

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... done

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [generator=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

rsync error: received SIGUSR1 (code 19) at main.c(1185) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://209.177.148.226/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to cockatoo.gentoo.org

Server Address : 209.117.148.226

Contact Name   : mirror-admin@gentoo.org

Please note: common gentoo-netiquette says you should not sync more

than once a day.  Users who abuse the rsync.gentoo.org rotation

may be added to a temporary ban list.

MOTD brought to you by motd-o-matic, version 0.3

receiving file list ... timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [receiver=2.6.9]

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration
```

estoy en una red bajo win2003 server y pense que el problema era el servidor, por eso tb conecte el router directamente a mi PC pero me dio el mismo resultado  :Sad: . tambien intente recompilar el rsync(fue una idea mia) pero nada. no se cual es el problema.

esque mi PC esta sin actualizar desde hace muchoporque me coraron el internet, por eso lleve mi compu a una empresa que me podia prestar su conexion por unos dias pero no puedo hacer el rsync.

ya no c que hacer!!!Last edited by ensarman on Sun May 20, 2007 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zagloj

Prueba con webrsync (emerge-webrsync) a ver si así funciona como el mensaje de emerge te sugiere.

----------

## ensarman

el websync si funciona  pero super lento!!! y este me sugiere usar el emerge --sync.

no se a quen hacer caso. pro me soluciono el problema temporalmente   :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

O esperas por si es problema del servidor o cambias de servidor. Para saber como cambiar de servidor, consulta el Hadbook de Gentoo o directamente 

```
# man make.conf
```

.

Si sigue sin solucionarse prueba actualizando el paquete rsync.

----------

## Magnum44

También puedes utilizar mirrorselect para seleccionar el mejor servidor:

```
* app-portage/mirrorselect

     Available versions:  0.89 1.1.7 1.2

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Tool to help select distfiles mirrors for Gentoo

```

----------

## ensarman

gracias por las respuestas... hice todo lo que me dijeron pero no pude hacer en emerge --sync, pero en cada reintento de rsync me sale esta linea bien curiosa pero no se que significa:

```

receiving file list ... timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [receiver=2.6.9]

```

otra pregunta. hay que tener abierto algun puerto en especial para el rsync?

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> gracias por las respuestas... hice todo lo que me dijeron pero no pude hacer en emerge --sync, pero en cada reintento de rsync me sale esta linea bien curiosa pero no se que significa:
> 
> ```
> 
> receiving file list ... timed out
> ...

 

TCP 873, usualmente.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Usas algún sistema de corta fuegos? 

En la universidad no puedo sincronizar porque estan capados los puertos...

----------

## ensarman

lastimosamente creo que ese es el problema pero si me funciona el websync por ahora estoy bien con eso.

gracias a todos por las respuestas me di cuenta que es el puerto que no se puede abrir ya que estoy en una red con un servidor que actua de firewall y no tengopermiso de entra a dicho servidor

----------

